# Ambossar -> Klinge von Schattenfang -> Hordenseite



## Ezpkzor (29. August 2007)

für 75g sofortkauf. 

falls ihr feurige waffe raufhaben wollt für 100g.


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. August 2007)

Falsches Forum, bitte verschieben.


----------

